# BDR - Beadell Resources



## Trader Paul (25 September 2007)

Hi folks,

BDR ..... listing on 26092007 and has a minor and positive
cycle slotting into place, around 03102007:

            03102007 ... minor and positive light on BDR

       12-15102007 ... minor news expected

           19102007 ... negative cycle ... finance-related ... ???

      24-26102007 ... difficult aspect here ... flat-to-down ???

           02112007 ... minor cycle

      16-19112007 ... 2 cycles here ... news expected
                            same price as 12-15102007 ???

           03122007 ... positive spotlight on BDR

           07122007 ... 2 cycles and positive news expected here

           14122007 ... minor cycle - finances???

           19122007 ... negative cycle expected here.

           02012008 ... minor cycle

           07012008 ... significant and positive cycle - finances???

           14012008 ... minor and positive news expected.

           30012008 ... 2 significant cycles for BDR = strong upmove???

           01022008 ... minor cycle here

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Fool (26 September 2007)

Hey Trader Paul, where do you get this information from? Is this  just your personal view or is it taken from some website? 




Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> BDR ..... listing on 26092007 and has a minor and positive
> cycle slotting into place, around 03102007:
> ...


----------



## j4mesa (26 September 2007)

I guess it is his astro stuff.......

Accurate or not.........it is up to you to observe it.
But this morning reading the paper.....OXR has got some holdings in this Beadell Resources......

Interested to see how it opens...


----------



## Trader Paul (1 October 2007)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> BDR ..... listing on 26092007 and has a minor and positive
> cycle slotting into place, around 03102007:
> ...






Hi folks,

BDR ..... no news yet, but this one is ticking up, right on TIME ... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (30 January 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Posted 25092007:
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> ...







Hi folks,

... as per post above, BDR news comes in, right on time !~!

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## kenny (15 May 2008)

Any chance of an updated astro, please Paul?

Today's sp activity is sure to have attracted attention.

The reason for the sp rise is in the announcement btw;

http://www.beadellresources.com.au/upload/pages/company-announcements/acquisition-of-lions-30-interest-in-cracow.pdf

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## derty (14 December 2009)

These guys might be onto something quite significant out in the West Musgrave Ranges. They have drilled the first economic gold intersection at a prospect called Handpump in the West Musgrave Block and may have identified a new gold province. 

The gold mineralisation is hosted in a rhyolitic (felsic volcanic) breccia. An initial intersection of 65m @ 0.83g/t from 10m, including 5m @ 5.1g/t within a zone of 15m @ 2.3g/t. There are an additional four holes awaiting results, one into the same breccia zone that hosts the first hole, two holes into an adjacent breccia zone and one hole into an additional adjacent breccia.

Early days yet, though, if these breccia zones are widely mineralised there is potential for very significant tonnages here. One to keep an eye on.


----------



## sambek (11 January 2010)

Hi Derty,
this caught my eye the other day... so much so I entered, but entered a little hastily...

Check it out



MINER'S DOUBLE WHAMMY AT RIO DE OURO IN BRAZIL AND WA

        Sydney - Wednesday - January 6: (RWE Aust Business News)
        ********************************************************

        OVERVIEW
        ********

        Beadell Resources Ltd (ASX:BDR) yesterday confirmed a high-grade
gold discovery in Brazil, which at one stage sent the shares soaring to
almost double the previous day's closing price.
        The news followed a report late last year of a great find in WA.
        The market excitement came in two waves, initially from the
significant discovery in the West Musgrave complex in Western Australia,
which Beadell suggested might herald a new Australian province.
        Yesterday's report confirmed a major new gold discovery within
the Tartaruga project in Brazil, with additional face sampling rock chip
results including 192.6g/t, 105.4g/t and 98.2g/t gold over a mineralised
strike length in excess of 400m open in all directions.
        The new discovery, called Rio de Ouro, is only 2kms east of the
current resource area of Mineiro and Mandiocal.
        These results follow on from the initial announcement in November
of the discovery where up to 470g/t gold was reported.
        A total of 17 additional rock chip face samples were collected
in late December which averaged 25.3g/t.
        A face sampling traverse completed west of the original 470g/t
rock chip confirmed the continuity of the high-grade shear/vein hosted
gold mineralisation with results up to 105.4g/t gold.
        This sampling highlighted the existence of multiple high-grade
parallel zones assaying 14.7g/t and 6.2g/t.
        The sampling also demonstrated that lower-grade mineralised
halos to the high-grade zones are also present.
        A further face sampling traverse completed in the eastern
extension of the artisanal (garimpo) mining area also intersected very
high-grade mineralisation with results up to 192.6g/t.
        Face sampling on the southern margin of the zone intersected
1.7m at 12.5g/t including 20cm at 98.2g/t gold.
        The eastern extension of this zone remains completely open.
        In Western Australia, Beadell reported 65m @ 0.83 g/t gold from
from 10m, including 5m @ 5.1 g/t gold from 35m at the company's Handpump
prospect in West Musgrave.
        The company disclosed it had intersected significant gold
mineralisation in rhyolitic breccia at the Handpump prospect.
        Five-metre composite analyses from hole number HPC001 reported
65m @ 0.83 g/t gold from 10m, including a central high-grade interval of
5m @ 5.1 g/t gold from 35m depth within a zone of 15m @ 2.3 g/t gold from
30m.
        The significance of this discovery cannot be understated as it
represents the first economic gold intersection in the Mesoproterozoic
Musgrave block and may herald the beginning of a completely new and
sparsely explored gold province in Australia.
        "This RC drill intersection is the most significant in Beadell's
short two-year existence," managing director Peter Bowler said.
        "The West Musgrave area is largely unexplored and has the
potential to host gold mineralisation of a significant size.
        "We look forward to receiving the remainder of the drill results
over the coming weeks and our team is already planning a follow-up
drilling program early in the new year."

        SHARE PRICE MOVEMENTS
        ---------------------

        Beadell Resources yesterday rose 12.5c to 35c. Rolling high for
the year is 40c, reached yesterday, while the low is 4.1c. The company
has 93.6 million shares on issue with a market cap of $32.7 million.
        In the company's annual report last October, Mr Bowler and
non-executive chairman Mike Donaldson said Beadell continued to
vigorously pursue its strategy of elevating the firm into a high-ranking
gold company within the Australian gold industry.
        "In Western Australia, the company's Tropicana East project
continues to be a focus of our exploration team," they said.
        "There has been significant progress in gaining an understanding
of the geology and prospectively of this area adjacent to the
Anglogold/Independence Group's 5Moz Tropicana gold development project.
        "Our focus on these tenements will increase in intensity this
year to deliver a significant gold find for shareholders."
        The West Musgrave project, 75kms east of the desert community of
Warburton in Western Australia, is also a high priority target.
        The joint venture with Anglo American on the newly acquired
Skirmish Hill tenements provides Beadell with a free-carried interest on
a project area that is considered highly prospective for nickel sulphide,
PGE and copper-gold mineralisation.
        Outside of the defined resource area, the Tartaruga project has
significant exploration upside with almost no drilling completed beyond
the main Mineiro trend.
        Ongoing exploration at the project will aim to increase the
existing gold resource base from 279,000 ounces to over 500,000 ounces
prior to a decision to develop the project.
        "We strongly believe that gold has an exceptional future as the
long-term effects of the global financial bailout start to play out," the
MD and chairman said.
        "As a result, Beadell, with its experienced management team and
strong cash position, is excited about taking full advantage of the
opportunities as they arise over the next 12 months."

        BACKGROUND
        ----------

        Beadell Resources was incorporated in May 2007 to acquire mineral
interests throughout Australia and Brazil, with an emphasis on gold, and
listed on September 26, 2007.
        In Australia, it acquired tenements from a subsidiary of Oxiana
that was formerly part of Agincourt Resources, in return for 12.8 million
shares.
        The Tartaruga project in Brazil contains gold exploration assets
which have the potential for early development.
        The company has assembled a highly experienced team to manage
Beadell and steer it towards rapid growth by means of successful
exploration and expansion programs.
        Beadell is managed by three former members of the executive team
from Agincourt which was taken over by Oxiana.
        The team has the proven technical, operational and financial
skills in relation to the discovery, exploration and development of
mineral deposits that will elevate Beadell as an emerging ASX-listed gold
company.
        Beadell's exploration tenements form a portfolio from advanced
drill-ready targets at the Tartaruga project in northern Brazil and the
Reedy Creek project in Victoria, to greenfields exploration projects in
the remote central eastern parts of Western Australia.
        There are five key exploration projects in Australia with
tenements covering over 7,000 square kilometres across three states.
There is an emphasis on the eastern region of Western Australia where
access, until recently, has been limited.
        The prospective Tropicana East project in Western Australia,
located adjacent to the Tropicana gold deposit recently discovered by
Anglogold Ashanti Australia in joint venture with Independence Group,
will be assessed as a priority.
        This virgin discovery, located 350 kilometres east of Kalgoorlie
in a previously sparsely explored region, is over 600 kilometres in
length and has the potential to develop into a new gold belt with more
discoveries over the next few years.
        In Brazil, the Tartaruga project covers a 96 square kilometres
area which is located in an accessible part of Tartarugalzhino, 160
kilometres north of the city of Macapa, capital of the State of Amapa,
which is to the north of the Amazon River.
        This project offers excellent gold development upside for Beadell
as it has numerous drill-ready targets, with over 6,000 metres of diamond
drilling already completed, and a defined target range from 2.0 to 3.2
million tonnes at gold grades between 1.5 and 3.8g/t gold. This target
range is conceptual in nature.
        ENDS rx


----------



## kgee (4 November 2010)

Another goldie with resource upgrade and feasibilty study due over the next couple of weeks
Some good grades
6m. @ 20.8 g/t
16.4m @ 11.2 g/t
3.7 m @ 26.8 g/t
10.4m @ 25.6 g/t
More drill results should be coming soon as they've only completed 9000m of 25000m program
Apparently in todays Herald Sun Darryl Morley from Day Trader has a target of 65 and 95 cents


----------



## kgee (6 November 2010)

Last assay results got a hit of 73.9m @ 3.9 g/t
Nothing shabby about that
Their last JORC update was DEC 2008
with 3.2 Moz : 60.7 Mt @ 1.65 g/t
Did a rough calc of Ev/oz and its around the $100 mark
Darryl Morley wrote up his buy on 
http://thedaytrader.com.au/3_November.html


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 November 2010)

Brought up the chart for BDR and surprise surprise another speccy slipped under the radar. Like 400% ago LOL. : Love the look backs for a 'what could have been' and who knows? Maybe more to come. (Hope so for the current holders.)


----------



## benwex (7 November 2010)

Wysiwyg said:


> Brought up the chart for BDR and surprise surprise another speccy slipped under the radar. Like 400% ago LOL. : Love the look backs for a 'what could have been' and who knows? Maybe more to come. (Hope so for the current holders.)




Hi Wysiwyg,

What's the indicator you use on the bottom of your chart??

regards
Benwex


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 November 2010)

Oh it is a simple AFL formula using an EMA of HHV's & LLV's. It only 'follows' price action and usually catches a piece of an up trend on the cross.


----------



## Trader Paul (28 November 2010)

Hi folks,

BDR ... technically, the current strong and negative slide 
may be looking to close the gaps, formed back in Oct 2010, 
at .49,.40 & .36 ... so far, a recent test of support at
.49 held up okay, on 17112010.

Any break below .49 will likely see the previous gaps, at
.40 and .36, tested as support, before the next rally.

According to our astroanalysis, we expect a positive spotlight
to focus on BDR, on 01-02122010 ... that's only a few trading 
days to test those expected support levels.

So any positive news, at that time, may well bring a big
hammer candle or an engulfing low, to signal the end of
the current slide ... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## mr. jeff (23 September 2012)

Can't see latest thread updates, but here is some info;




Moving to new highs. MC = 692 M
Producing ~ 180kOz
Possible iron ore sale to reduce cash costs further.




Promising and with fantastic further results. Keep in mind that these results are from a pit as well. Might be worth watching.


----------



## mr. jeff (2 October 2012)

BDR have held their ground and are now moving in the right direction. A reversal below 90c looks less likely now, and with the prospect of great new ground, may keep adding momentum. 




3 year, weekly chart shows the action best, a move to highs and looking good.


----------



## jancha (16 January 2013)

mr. jeff said:


> BDR have held their ground and are now moving in the right direction. A reversal below 90c looks less likely now, and with the prospect of great new ground, may keep adding momentum.
> 
> View attachment 49166
> 
> ...




Up to $1.03 now mr jeff. How's that chart looking now?


----------



## jancha (16 January 2013)

Interesting to see that the managing director Peter Bowler bought 4,000,000 @ $1.039 and non exec director Mike Donaldson 400,000 a few months back.


----------



## jancha (17 January 2013)

Bought in at $1.04. Charts looking good to me atm but i'm no expert.
mr jeff still following BDR?


----------



## mr. jeff (18 January 2013)

jancha said:


> Bought in at $1.04. Charts looking good to me atm but i'm no expert.
> mr jeff still following BDR?




Sorry for the slow reply...BDR are still progressing well and looking like expanding their resource a bit further at this stage: "ASX ANNOUNCEMENT 15 January 2013 ASX Code: BDR
DUCKHEAD HANGINGWALL CONTINUES TO GROW
• FVM289 35 m @ 5.6 g/t gold including 14 m @ 8.0 g/t gold
• FVM100 25 m @ 5.8 g/t gold including 12 m @ 10.1 g/t gold
• HW312 25 m @ 4.7 g/t gold including 10 m @ 8.9 g/t gold"

Not only that but the recovery in IO prices will support the low operating costs that they have forecast, so it looks good so far.

As for the chart, I would say that it is ranging and not that exciting, there is some support for the stock but it is currently not giving signs of solid buying to keep it moving up except for the past few days. Looks like if you bought when you did Jancha then good timing. 




It seems that for a lot of the gold stocks this is the case, a few of the larger guys must be taking the recovery in gold to reduce their holdings gradually, however flawed this thinking may be based on the printing that is ongoing at this point in time. With Germany repatriating some of their holdings, might be the start of many central banks to begin recovering holdings.

I am looking forward to it pushing above that range and to start accelerating.


----------



## jancha (21 January 2013)

mr. jeff said:


> Sorry for the slow reply...BDR are still progressing well and looking like expanding their resource a bit further at this stage: "ASX ANNOUNCEMENT 15 January 2013 ASX Code: BDR
> DUCKHEAD HANGINGWALL CONTINUES TO GROW
> • FVM289 35 m @ 5.6 g/t gold including 14 m @ 8.0 g/t gold
> • FVM100 25 m @ 5.8 g/t gold including 12 m @ 10.1 g/t gold
> ...




Thanks for your thoughts on that mr jeff. Out at $1.07 for now but i do like the direction in which it's heading and will be looking to come back in at some point.


----------



## sreeve (31 March 2013)

Beadell chart update.







One of the better ASX-listed gold stocks for the watch list IMO.

~ Scott


----------



## Accumulator (11 May 2013)

Chart looks good for BDR for this untrained eye...obviously upward trend relies on gold price..i have been following this stock since the correction and it has been performing well...low production costs and good recent duckhead news....and thoughts from the chartists out there please...


----------



## mr. jeff (11 May 2013)

Not to me yet. Possible buy on  break of 86c - has to get past 75c first.


----------



## Accumulator (12 May 2013)

mr. jeff said:


> View attachment 52141
> 
> 
> Not to me yet. Possible buy on  break of 86c - has to get past 75c first.




Thanks for your response mr. jeff, i understand your analysis...long term looks good to me in other aspects


----------



## Accumulator (24 May 2013)

I am in at .60....gold is the way to go now...next target 1420 and then on to 1500,1520

BDR is well placed to rise very quickly...low production cost miner and has recently announced a dividend policy.

Get on and enjoy the ride!!


----------



## jancha (27 May 2013)

Accumulator said:


> I am in at .60....gold is the way to go now...next target 1420 and then on to 1500,1520
> 
> BDR is well placed to rise very quickly...low production cost miner and has recently announced a dividend policy.
> 
> Get on and enjoy the ride!!





Some impressive results out last week


EXTREME HIGH GRADE DUCKHEAD DRILL RESULTS FROM SURFACE
• 41 m @ 54.9 g/t gold from surface including 1 m @ 1,817.6 g/t gold
• 22 m @ 58.2 g/t gold from 1 m including 1 m @ 832.9 g/t gold
• 24 m @ 35.9 g/t gold from surface including 1 m @ 813.4 g/t gold

Accumulator: Gold's next target could quite easily go the other way and with it BDR that's the uncertainty of it reflected in its price. However BDR is a low cost producer and has hedging in place which is a plus. How low can it go from here depends where Gold goes and it seems to be just a guessing game atm as to which.


----------



## Accumulator (28 May 2013)

jancha said:


> Some impressive results out last week
> 
> 
> EXTREME HIGH GRADE DUCKHEAD DRILL RESULTS FROM SURFACE
> ...




Yes jancha, I agree with you. Have done lots of research on BDR and subject to gold price, all looks good. i am bullish on gold in the immediate short term (this week) but think we could suffer some pain while looking for the bottom. Long term looks good...$1900 but when....no idea


----------



## Accumulator (30 May 2013)

jancha said:


> Some impressive results out last week
> 
> 
> EXTREME HIGH GRADE DUCKHEAD DRILL RESULTS FROM SURFACE
> ...




Another plus at the moment is BDR is located in Brazil and the Brazilian Real is heading south against the $US. Short term looks good with gold on the rise.


----------



## jancha (15 July 2013)

Accumulator said:


> Another plus at the moment is BDR is located in Brazil and the Brazilian Real is heading south against the $US. Short term looks good with gold on the rise.




From a trading point of view this isn't a bad one to follow. Bought back in @ 62c a week ago and just by watching the trades and gold holding it's current price BDR looks like it may have a crack at the 70c mark. Thoughts Boogo?


----------



## jancha (17 July 2013)

jancha said:


> From a trading point of view this isn't a bad one to follow. Bought back in @ 62c a week ago and just by watching the trades and gold holding it's current price BDR looks like it may have a crack at the 70c mark. Thoughts Boogo?




There's that crack at 70c.


----------



## craggles123 (29 August 2013)

Any thoughts on this one? Should have a good chunk of debt paid off by the end of the year, gold will keep going up, this should keep moving up I think.


----------



## mr. jeff (30 August 2013)

craggles123 said:


> Any thoughts on this one? Should have a good chunk of debt paid off by the end of the year, gold will keep going up, this should keep moving up I think.




It is in the same boat as most other goldies though by having it's main product being gold which is sold on the gold market and subject to the price and sentiment at the time you get your sp quote.

BDR is a great gold miner with excellent grades and good potential, with very low costs and in a reasonably safe country. What more could you ask for? 

$1800/oz, 50c AUD/USD, silver credits instead of IO, and a few million more ounces of reserves with drilling opening up a continuing shallow strike...

It would good to see it clear the 90c mark nice and cleanly and continue to move steadily higher past that without any big unsteady surges in price or volume. Might post a chart when it starts banging it's head into resistance.


----------



## notting (24 January 2014)

Had a bad day today on what was a slight miss but nothing too alarming.
Market caned it whilst other goldies went skyward with attitude on the biggest spike in gold price for 3 months.
Beats me!
Did I miss something?


----------



## bkochy89 (5 January 2015)

*what are peoples thoughts?*

Hi all, I'm new to the stock market game but I have been keeping a close eye on stocks and trying the learn the way. I'm going to start investing but I just want to know peoples thought on BDR (beadell resource LTD) if done a bit of research on them and it will only be a very short term investment, it's been getting some media but I wanted to know other people opinions were on it? Cheers


----------



## Triathlete (5 January 2015)

*Re: what are peoples thoughts?*



bkochy89 said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the stock market game but I have been keeping a close eye on stocks and trying the learn the way. I'm going to start investing but I just want to know peoples thought on BDR (beadell resource LTD) if done a bit of research on them and it will only be a very short term investment, it's been getting some media but I wanted to know other people opinions were on it? Cheers




Here is one fundamental view, as always do your own analysis this is not financial advice.

Strategic Comment


BDR is in Strong Financial Health, but fails our outlook criteria. The company cannot therefore be considered a Star Growth Stock. Additionally, the company’s dividend yield is below that of the broader market. As such BDR cannot be considered a Star Income Stock. BDR may suit investors seeking exposure to a gold mining company with operations in Australia and Brazil. BDR has had Strong Financial Health for consecutive periods for the first time since listing. This can be attributed to the company going into a more advance production phase. The company does operate in Brazil with potential political risk needing to be given some consideration. BDR operates with improved cashflows and strong revenue growth driven by increased production. Potential investors need to consider the weakness in the gold price moving forward.


From my own technical view , it has just broken up through its down trendline on low volume I would say that if it breaks and closes above $0.29 on higher volume it could be a short term play towards the next resistance $0.495.This is my own view and others may see it differently.

This is not financial advice and always do your own analysis.


----------



## burglar (5 January 2015)

notting said:


> Had a bad day today on what was a slight miss but nothing too alarming.
> Market caned it whilst other goldies went skyward with attitude on the biggest spike in gold price for 3 months.
> Beats me!
> Did I miss something?




Heavily beaten down till recently.
Are they recovering or is it just a little Pump and Dump?


----------



## greggles (24 September 2018)

Beadell Resources to be acquired by Great Panther Silver Limited (TSX: GPR; NYSE American: GPL). 

Beadell shareholders will receive 0.0619 common shares of Great Panther for each ordinary share of Beadell resulting in the issuance of approximately 103.6 million Great Panther shares. The exchange ratio implies consideration of 8.6c per Beadell share.

The directors of Beadell Resources have unanimously recommended that shareholders vote in favour of the scheme of arrangement in the absence of a superior proposal.


----------



## Miner (24 September 2018)

greggles said:


> Beadell Resources to be acquired by Great Panther Silver Limited (TSX: GPR; NYSE American: GPL).
> 
> Beadell shareholders will receive 0.0619 common shares of Great Panther for each ordinary share of Beadell resulting in the issuance of approximately 103.6 million Great Panther shares. The exchange ratio implies consideration of 8.6c per Beadell share.
> 
> The directors of Beadell Resources have unanimously recommended that shareholders vote in favour of the scheme of arrangement in the absence of a superior proposal.



Happy news for BDR holders and that includes me with the acquisition story. This is one which I have held for long time due to technical strength even the price was deep down south. I got the hunch that the only way it can go up is to get an acquisition. But was not expecting today as was trying to buy it more but the price kept on going up until the trading halt happens. Greed is not good.
However, never knew this company Panther even if I worked in Canada for few years !
Hope on Tuesday the price would go up further .
Ironically even after this decent gain, my stock value is far below than original purchase price.
Hope GID will get some ups in near future which has done down by 90% reduced of its original value (sorry for the deviation on this thread)


----------



## peter2 (27 January 2019)

Happy I did some due diligence on BDR and saw the proposed arrangement. 
I won't be entering any orders on BDR.

Should have looked at this thread first. Thx @greggles, @Miner.


----------



## System (8 March 2019)

On March 7th, 2019, Beadell Resources Limited (BDR) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between BDR and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in BDR by Great Panther Mining Limited.


----------

